# Candy-coated poison



## me2 (Oct 7, 2011)

In 2010 an inventor in the US applied for a patent on a poison for killing insects, with no "prior art" regarding the two components: an attractant (sugar) and a repellant (poison). However, chocolate-covered insecticide powder was already on the market some two hundred years ago.

 The Vicat family of France, chemists by trade, included a seller of chocolate. At some point in the 1800s the chocolatier conceived of coating insecticide with chocolate.

 Vicat's insecticide came in at least two sizes of bottle - one for the coat pocket, and one for leaving at home and used to fill the pocket-size bottle. Originally it appears to have been 'flea powder' but also was used for bed-bugs. The images below show the pocket-flea powder (for example used in horse-drawn cabs in London which were rife with fleas) and a sample of the slightly larger 'leave-at-home' size. The product bears a flea embossed on the bottle.


----------



## me2 (Oct 7, 2011)

The photo didn't upload properly so here it is again.


----------



## luckiest (Oct 7, 2011)

Cool, I have yet to dig a bug poison, that one is great.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2011)

NICE EMBOSSED FLEAS


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice.  First time I seen these beyond a drawing in the books was at glassworks auction.  Lot 562.  Very nice set..and the first flask I have seen with a poison label on it.

 http://www.rtam.com/glassworks/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty interesting bottle.


----------



## me2 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm glad you like that pair. Singularly they probably would not hold as much value. Excellent glass for sure. Not to mention the contents.


----------



## me2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for that link, Poison_Us. Not many poisons were sold in flasks here either.


----------

